# How do I know whether my qualification is ICT or non-ICT?



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello All,

I need little help from seniors.
Before that little background on my profile -
As I shared already I am an Electrical Engineer from premier institute in India, residing in India. I am filing my application from India. I have 15 years of IT experience and I m applying for Software Engineer SOL.

I was going through PASA-wizard.

I have few queries - 
1) How do I find out if my qualification is ICT or non-ICT?
2)I want to clear my doubts that whether I have to submit my application with RPL only or I have to submit CDR also and I have to do skill-assessment also.

I was going through PASA wizard to find out that and I am stucked at this question -
Do you have an ICT qualification comparable to a Diploma, Bachelor, Graduate Diploma or higher degree?, now since I am not sure about ICT or non-ICT, I can not proceed further in wizard.

Kindly help me with my 2 questions above.

Thanks again for all your help and time.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

indian01 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I need little help from seniors.
> Before that little background on my profile -
> ...


Hi Indian01,
I am sorry to say that you have been asking very basic questions on this forum. I too am a member just like you are and i have no better authority than you have. I have learnt that this forum is most effective for all when each of us does his homework and then 'crowd-sources' opinions here after doing some basic research. 
Coming to your question, the PASA norms clearly state the criteria for categorising a qualification as ICT vs non-ICT. I am a commerce graduate and hence I am clearly non-ICT. And again if one is say a mechanical engineer and does not have the required proportion of ICT subjects, then it's not an ICT qualification.
Please read PASA and ACS guidelines fully. It's better for you that way.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Hi Indian01,
> I am sorry to say that you have been asking very basic questions on this forum. I too am a member just like you are and i have no better authority than you have. I have learnt that this forum is most effective for all when each of us does his homework and then 'crowd-sources' opinions here after doing some basic research.
> Coming to your question, the PASA norms clearly state the criteria for categorising a qualification as ICT vs non-ICT. I am a commerce graduate and hence I am clearly non-ICT. And again if one is say a mechanical engineer and does not have the required proportion of ICT subjects, then it's not an ICT qualification.
> Please read PASA and ACS guidelines fully. It's better for you that way.


Hello bangalg,

Thanks for your response. And sorry if you find my questions very basic. I m only try to clear my doubts here, so that I don't have to face any refusal due to lack of information.

For you I understand it's easy to evaluate that yours is non-ICT education, however for me it's little different and hence I asked the question. Well I must say it's my fault here in not elaborating my question, as I was expecting that seniors around will understand my question, but well no one is mind-reader, and this is what we should always remember while filing the application and raising the queries. 

So coming back to my 1st question, if you are an engineering graduate you do study computers in your few semesters and hence it's tough to evaluate that my education is non-ICT. Hence I asked this question, in hope that if someone here is from same background may help me in this. If they too have applied with RPL then sure shot I have to also apply with RPL. I am doing lot of reading and searching over the various different forums and in one of the forums from very old thread around from year 2008, I read response from one of the australia based Mara registered agent, replying to an engineer that it depends on how much of computer related subjects one has studied. If ACS find the amount of study involved around the occupation stream is supported by the extensive experience then probably they give positive assessment. But since I am no expert here and that thread is very old thread, I did not posted my question there. And since this is quiet active forum and people out here are really helpful, I thought to clarify my doubts here. 

I request anyone experienced with the process or any one with Electrical Engineering background and applying for IT SOL, please help me with this question. Meanwhile I will search for that thread where I found this info and will share with everyone on the forum.

2) About my second question whether I need CDR and/or Skill-assessment also, after reading more on PASA-wizard and CDR applicants profile. I came to conclusion that I don't need CDR. hopefully I am right about CDR, if not then please correct me. As per PASA-wizard it seems that I don't need skill-assessment, but I am not 100% sure, as in one of thread in this forum I saw one member replying that now or later we do need skill-assessment done. Hence I asked this question.

I hope now I have provided sufficient information that why I am asking basic questions. If any one can help me with these I will be highly grateful.

Thanks.


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

you need computer related courses to be 20% or more of your whole degree for it to be considered a Minor in ICT. Major would be a full 3 years in say Information Systems or Computer Science (say Computer science 1,2 and 3). For instance I have a Bachelor of Commerce, but I did Information Systems 1 and 2. It worked out to being classified as 4 full year modules out of 14 full year modules or 28% of my degree so was enough to be considered as a Minor in ICT. This with my 10 years experience as an analyst programmer was enough for ACS without having to do a RPL?

What are the full subjects that you did? Might give a clearer picture.

Regards


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Subjects I hve studied in engineering*



shonawilke said:


> you need computer related courses to be 20% or more of your whole degree for it to be considered a Minor in ICT. Major would be a full 3 years in say Information Systems or Computer Science (say Computer science 1,2 and 3). For instance I have a Bachelor of Commerce, but I did Information Systems 1 and 2. It worked out to being classified as 4 full year modules out of 14 full year modules or 28% of my degree so was enough to be considered as a Minor in ICT. This with my 10 years experience as an analyst programmer was enough for ACS without having to do a RPL?
> 
> What are the full subjects that you did? Might give a clearer picture.
> 
> Regards


Hello shonawilke,

Thanks for your response, really appreciate it.

I have studied following courses -
in II year -
*1) Programming and Personal Computer*

in III year - 
*2) Computer Graphics
3) Microprocessors*

in Final Year -
*3) Microprocessor Interfacing and Applications*

Please advise, if I still need RPL, I think I will need RPL, as total subjects I studied was 38 out of which only 4 were computer related. What do you advise, is it the right way to calculate?

And if let's say I don't need to submit RPL for assessment. Then I pay just assessment fee, however if ACS deem that RPL is needed they may ask it, right? In that case how much I will have to pay to ACS?

Also let's say I don't need to submit RPL, but if I do submit RPL, then will ACS take RPL route only i.e they will take 12 weeks for assessing RPL application? 

My idea of submitting application with RPL is, in case if I don't submit RPL and ACS asks for RPL then it will waste more time plus I might have to pay few extra dollars. What you suggest how should I go about my application?

Thanks.


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

HI Indian01

Unfortunately I would definitely agree that you will need to do RPL. I would do it upfront. If you send in your assessment and they then say you need to do RPL I "think" they will reject your application and you will need to redo it with RPL which is another 400 odd dollars, so you would in the end be paying double what you need to. Just get hold of a good project manager to assist you with your RPL and go for that first time around.

Good luck


----------



## selvarajs (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi shonawilke,

Thanks for your information.

@Indian01: Hope you have completed your ACS process. Can you give me any sample RPL report. I have dumped many information. But I am confused while organizing those information. Did you get any valid source to write the RPL report? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Umarsha (Jun 5, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I need little help from seniors.
> Before that little background on my profile -
> ...


Hi,

Im travelling in the same boat. I have an Engineering degree in Electrical & Electronics Engineering and need some advice if i have to take a RPL or i can go ahead with skills. I have 5yrs ICT experience right now. Kinldy update what have you have applied for. I would also appreciate if you can upload your RPL form. Thanks in advance. 

Umar


----------



## narisettinaidu (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi All, .

I have the same doubt. I am seeking help from senoirs.

I am applying for Australina PR, Before that I have to get ACS approval. I have 3 years of professional experience. And I have MCA ( master of Computer Application).
Will I get ACS approval with this eligibility.

About MCA: 

The Master of Computer Applications (MCA) is a Postgraduate degree in computer application Streams awarded in India. MCA is a three year (6 semester) course. The MCA programme is planned to have 5 or more theory subject plus two laboratories each semester. There are two projects in the course One Major and one mini.

NAidu


----------



## chakravarthy208 (Sep 26, 2012)

*ACS Assessment query*

Hi Sir,

I am also planning to apply for ACS Assessment. I am having 6 yrs of IT exp and having B.tech in EEE from JNTU Hyd.

Can you please let me know how you have applied for ACS.

Thanks,
Chakri.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello Everyone, I also share the same pain. I did my Engg in Electrical and have around 8 subjects computer related and overall around 20 subjects for computer and Communication related (which includes Microprocessors / Signals / Digital electronics and all).

Please let me know if you people opted for RPL or general skill assessment and please share the outcome.

Many thanks.


----------



## Liekr (Nov 25, 2012)

I would say as a general rule you will need about 24 subjects directly related to IT to get be considered for a IT qualification.

That would require advanced IT subjects as well not just basic ones.

For example most IT diplomas = 4-6 subjects a semester depending where you are usually go for 1.5 - 2 years.

Diplomas usually get you 1 - 1.5 years off a Bachelors which are generally 24 subjects and last 3 years.

Unless you have a lot of basic, intermediate and advanced IT subjects and you claim RPL you will more than likely be rejected as not having a IT qualification. You might qualify for a Cert III or Cert IV but not a Diploma or higher from what I can see posted in this thread thus far. I Imagine that you could do a RPL test if you have prior experience in the IT field but it would have to meet the qualification standards here.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

Liekr said:


> I would say as a general rule you will need about 24 subjects directly related to IT to get be considered for a IT qualification.
> 
> That would require advanced IT subjects as well not just basic ones.
> 
> ...




Thanks Liekr for the response. Just to add here, I dropped email to ACS people asking if they look for only computing subject as ICT content or consider Digital communication courses as well. They replied -- 
"Please note ICT content is calculated based on units that are related to the Information and Communication Industry of which communication is part of."

Based on if you can help me if my understanding for the subjects I am considering for ICT minor, that would really be great.

Computer related subjects-
Computer methods in power system (theory and lab)
Information technology
Advance programming and software engineering (theory and lab)
Microprocessor and Microcontrollers (thoery and lab)
Computer Techniques Lab (only)
computer Engg and lab (in first year.. rest above 2nd-4th year)

Communication related subjects -
Digital Signal Processing 
Signals and Systems (theory and lab)
Data Communication Network
Analog and Digital communication
control systems (theory and lab)
Digital electronics (theory and lab)

All in all, considering in this manner, I have 11/49 thoery and 7/28 lab in ICT content.

Also, I have 6 years + in IT field which I can claim with evidence. 

please provide your thoughts on this.

Thanks.


----------



## Liekr (Nov 25, 2012)

It's a bit hard to comment on whether those subjects would count or not a few of them probably would but you would need some sort of outline of what each of those subjects taught to see if they match up with Australian criteria.

For example for a Diploma in Software Dev they would have a course layout something like this.

Basic Programming
Basic Programming in 2nd Language
Basic Web Programming
Systems Analysis - Stage 1
Project Management - Stage 1
Computer Systems and Hardware 
Networking - Stage 1

Professional Development - Stage 1 (kind of useless thing but a lot of IT courses have it about knowing how to communicate with clients etc, waste of time)
Intermediate Programming 
Intermediate Programming in 2nd Language
Intermediate Web Programming
Networking - Stage 2
System Analysis - Stage 2
Project Management - Stage 2
Risk Management - Stage 1

Professional Development - Stage 2
Risk Management - Stage 2
Advanced Programming 
Advanced Programming in 2nd Language
Advanced Web Programming
Major Project 

and there would be another 4 random subjects thrown in based on the course

I think your best bet is trying to get RPL so in this example if you can prove that you have sound knowledge in 2 or 3 software languages you could knock off about 9 subjects from the list. Have a understanding of System Analysis/Risk Management procedures and you could knock off another 4 or so.

Have examples of prior work you have done if possible they help a lot but they may decide to do formal testing as well. Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a BE in 'Telecommunication Engineering'. Does this qualify as a ICT qualification ? I did see a number of folks mentioning ECE (electronics and communication) as an accepted ICT degree. TE is an off shoot of ECE with identical subjects till 4th semester.

From the look of it, I think the course does have sufficient ICT subjects. However I cannot say for sure. Will be helpful if someone can comment on this.


----------



## a_sudheerreddy (Dec 15, 2012)

I have done my B.Tech in Electronics and computers.Basically I studied following computer subjects and some other subjects related to Electronics, any one of you please tell me whether my degree is qualified for ICT major.

C & Data Structures 
Information Technology & Numerical Methods
Discrete Structures & Graph theory
DATA Communications
Computer Organization
Object Oriented programming
Microprocessor & Interfacing
Operating System & System Programming
Computer Graphics
DATABASE Management Systems
Visual Programming Techniques
Computer Networks
Software Engineering
Artificial Intelligence
Advanced Computer Architecture
INTERNET & JAVA


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

a_sudheerreddy said:


> I have done my B.Tech in Electronics and computers.Basically I studied following computer subjects and some other subjects related to Electronics, any one of you please tell me whether my degree is qualified for ICT major.
> 
> C & Data Structures
> Information Technology & Numerical Methods
> ...


I believe it will be ICT major. My degree has been assessed as major in computing. I have done Electrical Engg from one of the premier institutes of India. It has easily 50% of communication and Computer related subjects.

My assessment just came in on 25th Feb 2013.

Cheers.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

dOES 2.5 yr diploma is considered as ICT MAJOR??

Diploma in Electronics communication ??

majority subject r from communication side??


----------



## sachin.tishu (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi,

If my Bachelors is in Commerce but have master in computer application or science having more than 20 exam only in computers than my education qualification will be considered as ICT or Non-ICT.

As my Bachelor is Non ICT, so should i go with only Masters in ACS.

Please help.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

sachin.tishu said:


> Hi,
> 
> If my Bachelors is in Commerce but have master in computer application or science having more than 20 exam only in computers than my education qualification will be considered as ICT or Non-ICT.
> 
> ...


If it is MCA then ICT.


----------



## sachin.tishu (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi its Master of computer science, i believe its full fledged computer degree.

Is ICT major?

Should i submit only masters with experience letter?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Well check the % of ICT courses. 20 courses out of a 50 will not be ICT major. 20/35 will be.


----------

